# Black Guns



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

This is a pic of my new AR. I'm new to the black gun world and I'm still a bolt and single shot guy but I thought I better panic and get one befor the elections. Anyone else hit the panic button yet?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice firearm.

Yes, I hit the panic button in 1968 when they shot Martin Luther King and Robert Kennedy. Been buying guns ever since....in stores, on the net, in the field, across state lines, from the guy on the next bar stool, blah, blah, blah, and no matter what party ran congress.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, so what is it ? How bout some details ? Cost ? :mrgreen:


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Ya just gotta learn how to reload faster !!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

reb8600 said:


>


Dang Reb: You gonna start your own war . :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

reb8600 said:


>


Wheres the smiley for drooling. Those are Sweeeet. I just finished putting together my RR. I cant wait to get some good furniture put on it.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Geez _gunplay_ I hope you ditch that PC mag in the picture and get a whole slew of evil 30-rounders soon. Owning one that short could give you a complex :lol: 
Keep the shorty for the range.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

AL-With all the ammo, brass, bullets, powder and mags I have, I could hold out for quite a while. I sold the top one it was a bushmaster and wish I wouldnt have. I do have another lower waiting to build another one though. The 2 bottom ones are Rock River. The bottom one won the sportsmans shooting contest and the contest here.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

.45 said:


> Ya just gotta learn how to reload faster !!!


Is that a cimarron?
I like the single action myself.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Ya just gotta learn how to reload faster !!!


I thought you looked like Festus is your pictures.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

threshershark said:


> I thought you looked like Festus is your pictures.


Don't kid yourself !! Festus actually had a _very _fast draw..!! The rest of your comment, I'll just have ignore right now.... _(O)_



reb8600 said:


> Is that a cimarron?


Reb8600.......I've owned the Colt and the Beretta Stampede, I like the Uberti the best. It is more comfortable than either of the other two. Plus, it has an extra cylinder for shooting those little dinky .45 acp's....not that I ever would...
But, it is a Uberti Cattleman 1873...


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

It's uncanny!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Ignore....ignore....ignore...

Gunplay, to answer your question. I got the bug about 2 years ago and bought a used Bushmaster rattlegun. It would go tat-tat-tat-jamb....tat-tat-jamb....tat-jamb... :evil: 

After quite a few cleaning's and re-try's, I gave up and threw the **** thing. Not quite as far as I can throw a 8-iron, but pretty close. Anyway, I sold it for about 400 bucks more than I paid for it cuz it had some weird hi-tech scope on it. 

I should have bought a new Rock River.....is that what your's is? :?


----------

